# Garage wall bump strips



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can buy some protectors or some lengths of high density foam to place along the garage wall to protect my car doors?


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

At last I get to do this! :lol:

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=garage+wall+bump+strips


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

They look nice. good tip:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

a piece of carpet stuck to the wall is what i have:thumb:


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/park-smart-wall-guard-p-133.html


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

noop said:


> At last I get to do this! :lol:
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=garage+wall+bump+strips


:lol: I have searched, I am just interested to see if others have used or found things more suitable.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Raceglaze do the foam sheets.


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Plastic piping and foam pipe insulation

cheap and it works :thumb:

this stuff

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=9273770&fh_view_size=10&fh_location=%2f%2fcatalog01%2fen_GB&fh_search=pipe+insulation&fh_eds=%C3%9F&fh_refview=search&ts=1258395314901&isSearch=true

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=10457565&fh_view_size=10&fh_start_index=10&fh_location=%2f%2fcatalog01%2fen_GB&fh_search=plastic+pipe&fh_eds=%C3%9F&fh_refview=search&ts=1258395396862&isSearch=true


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

noop said:


> At last I get to do this! :lol:
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=garage+wall+bump+strips


The first link is this thread now :lol:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks to everyone that has been helpful


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

notsosmall said:


> Plastic piping and foam pipe insulation
> 
> cheap and it works :thumb:
> 
> ...


Exactly what he said, place a small wooden baton along the wall, then screw in a good quality pipe insulation/foam that you can get from any good DIY store. Costs literally £2-3 max! and does the job and looks professional.


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

I use camping foam role - the stuff you sleep on. 

Stick whole roll onto garage wall with some 'no more nails' adhesive. Even got some to match the car 

£9 in total.


----------



## chris'svr6 (May 17, 2006)

I was at the Classsic Car Show at the weekend, one company was selling these strips of foam for £2.50!!! Well cheap, got the company's details and card, will fish it out of the bag later on....


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

paranoid73 said:


> Thanks to everyone that has been helpful and not a ****!
> 
> I will stay out of this section :wave:


A little harsh, my post was in jest hence the smiley...


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

notsosmall said:


> Plastic piping and foam pipe insulation
> 
> cheap and it works :thumb:
> 
> ...


My Dad did a similar thing! Always remembered that one for future reference!

Either tie a rope/string from one end to the other & suspend the plastic pipe (covered in foam insulation) on it by threading the rope through, or alternatively, you could probably secure pipe fittings to the wall & mount the pipe on those.

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

lee. said:


> http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/park-smart-wall-guard-p-133.html


I have these and they are great :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

£1.99 for 2 with self adhesive and reflective strips at Home Bargains

Not the same as M/geek but ok


----------



## dale205mills (Oct 26, 2006)

This is what I done in my garage


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Carpet Tiles and No Nails, job done.


----------



## Greg Nichols (Nov 13, 2009)

colarado red said:


> a piece of carpet stuck to the wall is what i have:thumb:


I like this idea! Get some nice Shag!

Cheers,
GREG


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

Home Bargains sells some for £1.99


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

I got some 15mm copper tube and mounted it to the wall with pipe clips and then covered it in foam lagging, works a treat!!

many thanks to whoever suggested it me on here - not sure who it was!


----------

